# selling wool



## justin (Jul 23, 2011)

i am looking to sell some wool, this is my first time and i have a couple questions. first one is should i clean it before trying to sell it? will it bring more if i do? what is the best way to sell it and what is a good price? i think i understand staple length, i just measure the length of the wool right? is there any special way i need to do that? is there anything else i may be asked when i try to sell it i should know? i think that is all, if anyone is interested i have 3 trash bags from shetlands and one from a southdown. which usually brings more? i know there are alot of question marks in this posting, any additional tips would be apreciated.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you should read this: http://sheep101.info/201/woolmarketing.html - it has a lot of great information.


----------

